# Is this creepy?



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

So, is this shirt utterly disturbing, or is it just me? I keep seeing a hedgehog burrowing out of the person's chest kind of like that horrible scene in Alien. Maybe it's me, though.

http://shop.themountain.me/big-face-hedgehog-t-shirt/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: I admit, I think it's adorable. I'd wear it.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd wear it anytime! Haha


----------



## beyerl20 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's hilarious. I'm not sure I'd wear it though.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

We made a more scientific poll to find out the answer:
http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/26/poll-is-this-creepy/


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Snorgtees has an adorable hedgehog shirt  My favorite shirt I have!


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I love it!!!


----------



## BuzzBee (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree it's creepy. I wouldn't be able to talk to the person wearing it, I'd be too scared! XD


----------



## Fifiiinka (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a bit creepy  There are tons of cute hedgehogs Tshirts out there though, but if someone would be standing over me while in bed with this Tshirt on, I would freak out and show that person what Jackie Chan movies taught me.  There is evern a Christmas version of that motif 

\


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

I took a look at the site, there are some funny ones, I liked:









It's inspired some great fan art:


















The must, must, be going for creepy with some of these, though:


















I really, really like jumping spiders, my wife can comment on my odd adoration, but seriously, this is still creepy:


----------

